# Jr. Gent Ballpoints.....



## melogic (Aug 30, 2006)

These are the first 2 Jr. Gent Ballpoints I have ever turned. I was looking for something different but yet not too off the wall. Anyway, the first one is done out of Indian Rosewood and the second out of Olive Wood. Let me know what you think. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dario (Aug 30, 2006)

Both look wonderful.  I love the Indian rosewood.


----------



## Charles (Aug 30, 2006)

Both are very well done. Finish is nice, I too like the rosewood


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 30, 2006)

Beautiful pens I really like the Olive wood


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice pens! I like the olive wood the best.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 30, 2006)

Those look great! I can't figure out what I like the best. I'm a big rosewood fan but that olive is sweet! Great job. 

This is the Jr. Gent I, right? A twist pen?


----------



## punkinn (Aug 30, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous, both of them.  I love this kit!   

Nancy


----------



## melogic (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for all of the comments.
redfishsc: yes they are Jr. Gent. Ballpoint pens that require Parker refills. Here is a link to CSUSA and this pen http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=050-4040


----------



## emackrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark, both look great but the olivewood is my favorite... it looks so luxurious and elegant.  Very well done.

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 30, 2006)

Those look great, Mark! I really like the Olive.[]


----------



## beaverfsu (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice.  I really like the Olive


----------



## mick (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantastic pens Mark! I'm liking the Jr. Gents ball points more and more. Hands down my favorite has to be the Olivewood ....altho the rosewood has wonderful color! Is the Rosewood as red as it looks on my monitor?


----------



## melogic (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike,
It's kinda red, but not as much as the picture shows. I think it may be the natural lighting that I'm using that shows the colors so vibrant. It is very elegant looking in person. Thanks again for all of the wonderful comments. This is a fun kit to do. I will probably do more of them in the future.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark both are great looking, but the rosewood simply looks elegant


----------



## Marc Phillips (Aug 30, 2006)

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>

I really love that Olive wood... just can't take my eyes off of it!

Great job....


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great looking pens, nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 31, 2006)

Both pens look fantastic, lovely clear pictures too![]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the first I have seen this kit.I like the looks of it. Though both look great I like the straighter lower barrel shape of the Rosewood.
It may be an optical illusion but the olive wood appears to have a curve to the lower barrel giving it a "corset waist" appearance.Many like that look I am not crazy about it.
The style suggests a "modernized" American Flattop.Since the Jr Gent looks much like the Baron I like this better than the skinny hex sided writing end of the Baron.
Looking at the instructions the tranny mechanism appears to be one that is fool proof with little chance of failures.(I am gussing  the transmission "friction fits" in the upper tube?) 
Thanks for showing them.


----------



## chigdon (Aug 31, 2006)

They look great.  It is one of my best selling pens so I love it.


----------



## melogic (Aug 31, 2006)

Eagle, actually the transmission screws onto the center band of the lower barrel and then the upper barrel slides over the tranny. Like I said it is something a little different and I had fun doing them. As far as feel, I think I personally like the slimmer one. The principal at my daughters school however liked the feel of the olivewood better. Who knows. Thanks for all of the comments and open discussions.


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2006)

Of all the twist pens, I like the feel of the Jr Gent the most.

Not sure why but it also is not too "photogenic"...this pen somehow looks much better in person (compared to other pens) IMHO.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 31, 2006)

IT appears the mechanism is similar to the cigar witha smaller tube engaging the transmission.
It's a shame they are not offereed in other platings.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 31, 2006)

Eagle, it would be nice if they came in more than two, but for now 10k Gold and Rhodium are our only choices. They are quite nice really. I've turned a few and the matching pencil uses a Schmidt pencil mechanism (the best) w/eraser.


----------



## melogic (Aug 31, 2006)

Billy, How do you like the pencil kits? I've thought of maybe getting a few of them.


----------



## myname1960 (Sep 2, 2006)

Gotta love Olivewood.
So much is going on with the figure of Olivewood that makes it one of a kind with each one made.


----------



## challagan (Sep 2, 2006)

Awesome pens. I haven't done a Gent yet. Man, I love the color in that Rosewood! 
Corey


----------

